# Love Is the Thing



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Nat King Cole
Love Is the Thing

Release Date 1957
Duration36:15
Genre
Jazz
Vocal
Styles
Traditional Pop
Vocal Jazz
Recording DateDecember 19, 1957 - August 14, 1962
Recording Location
Capitol Tower Studios, Hollywood, CA


----------

